# BLACK ADAM: The Rock Pays Respect to Lorne Balfe



## Thomas Costantino (Oct 3, 2022)

I was very pleased to see an Instagram post by Dwayne Johnson giving praise to Lorne Balfe for the score of Black Adam. It was a multi snap story where he shouts out the ‘ Master Composer’ and actually asks viewers to take a moment and appreciate the string section.

It sounds like The Rock actually has a deep connection to film music. It’s nice to see such a popular guy spread this message. I hope to see more of this film music promotion; after all, these type of mega stars have a monumental impact on our culture. Most of the population disregards film music and is missing out the dramatic evolution of classical music. I hope The Rock exposed thousands to the music we love and hold in high regard.

Just curious if anyone else saw this and what your thoughts are. As a huge Balfe fan, I was ecstatic to see this.


----------



## MarkKouznetsov (Nov 1, 2022)

I agree.


----------



## ThomasNL (Nov 1, 2022)

I think there is already quite a great shift going on. Film composers like Hans already being able to fill in complete stadiums with his Live shows, shows film music has become its own genre.

But yeah, a lot of people still don't notice film music when they watch a movie. They would notice if it was gone though


----------



## KEM (Nov 3, 2022)

Lorne did a great job (as he always does), it’s an awesome score and I love seeing The Rock give him props


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 5, 2022)

Giving props to the musicians & Lorne!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2022)

Just saw this movie today and I have to say that was an exquisite score.

The raw power of the brass just incredible and it also comes close to the heart too with cello/strings.

I kept imagining what instrumentation was behind that do I hear the bass trombones Yes ... are there some some Cimbassi? 

Floored!


----------



## Thomas Costantino (Nov 13, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Just saw this movie today and I have to say that was an exquisite score.
> 
> The raw power of the brass just incredible and it also comes close to the heart too with cello/strings.
> 
> ...


It’s truly something else ! I feel like it’s a culmination of Lorne’s past work, yet incredibly original. I tend to gravitate towards percussive scores, so the tracks in particular that have a (dare i say) hip hop beat are my absolute favorite. When he scored Pacific Rim 2, there’s a track called Shao Industries. I know this is a subjective statement- but to my ears and taste, it’s absolute sonic perfection. It bridges the gap not only genre-wise, but also the way it’s mixed and mastered. It’s like a perfect pocket between a film mix and a pop or hip hop mix.

I hope DC ropes in Lorne Balfe and Zimmer for more films paired with Zack Snyder. It’s such a perfect fit.

Finally got around to watching Snyder’s Cut of Justice League. My lord in heaven was that good.


----------

